
Hustle Is Not The Answer To Every Problem - Chikodi
http://prtipsforstartups.com/hustle/
======
kdnewton
I've really appreciated the last few posts at that blog. Last week I learned
about Parkinson's Law.

"Work expands to fill the time available for its completion."

Now I can recognize when I might be slacking off due to a large deadline and
correct myself.

On the same blog I learned how to recognize and appreciate entrepreneurial
wisdom in unlikely places.

I like the message in this particular article. What I took away from it is
this: Hustle can be good, but it pays to slow down and see the bigger picture.

